# FCG and Rocking Chair Props



## jtc (Dec 8, 2005)

This is a video of my FCG and rocking chair props.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nice job on those


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks pretty cool!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Love the Rocking chair prop. Seems like you made yours differently than I've seen. Great Effect and love the humor too.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

very nice!! do I hear rain??


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the look of an FCG in a mausoleum.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your ghost is so fluid and your rocking man is great!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The fcg and rocker look great. Nice job on the mausoleum too.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Great work! Love the rocker!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job on those!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Love the way you draped the cloth on the FCG! I like the layers!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah I like those layers too..is that a "real" old rocking chair or did you make it? looks great!


----------



## Hallowed31 (7 mo ago)

jtc said:


> This is a video of my FCG and rocking chair props.


Fantastic work!


----------

